# First this year



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

No big deal,just my first fresh tomatoes of the year!!:EAT:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

There's nothing better than fresh veggies!


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Dunkem said:


> No big deal,just my first fresh tomatoes of the year!!:EAT:


 I'm jealous.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Tomatoes ?? be August before I even get to think about it- lettuce. peas, radish, spinach, chard and asparagus yes- tomatoes I just got to put in 3 weeks ago. I am jealous- store bought tamaters are getting old.


----------

